
Have we run out of problems? - edwcar13
Lately I have been trying to fathom a problem that software could fix, automate or even replace humans all together. Every time I get that idea or &quot;ah ha!&quot;, moment I am finding solutions to those problems already. Might I add really good solutions that sometimes mimic my own or blow it out of the water.<p>I pose this question. What problems do you face on a daily bases that you wish a new app could solve or make easier? Preferably something without an answer already.<p>I&#x27;m not trying to start the next billion dollar startup. I am just curious to what people beyond myself see as frustrating or troublesome in a day and age who&#x27;s slogan is &quot;there&#x27;s an app for that&quot;.
======
pacnw
Here's a problem for you: How do you make it easy to find a close by doctor or
specialist and make an appointment? I had to make a Saturday appointment and
it took me about 12 phone calls to find a dermatologists that come in on
Saturdays. So the current process: search via Google Maps, go to local (ugly)
websites, manual calling...

Maybe there is an app for that, didn't bother looking for that...

~~~
cauterized
ZocDoc?

~~~
edwcar13
Yeah ZocDoc is best for that.

------
calcsam
The space we live it -- whether it be San Francisco and the Bay Area, or life
as a 20-something male -- is pretty techified. Go hang out in Louisiana if
you're looking for ideas :)

